# Smartwax Concours- Initial review.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Have been interested in this wax for quite a while after hearing some promising remarks, so when I found out Matt at i4detailing was going to add Smartwax to his vast array of products I had to have some to try.
Returned home last week to find a nice neat box waiting for me, being a bit of a product whore I couldn't resist the urge to try it out.

Containing 55% pure white Carnuaba and nicely packaged,










Now this has been described to me as very similar to Z Destiny in performance, appearance wise it is also,



















Surface washed, clayed and paint cleansed, 1st layer applied and as per instruction left to cure on a cool surface out of the sun for 10 mins or so,





































Application is as effortless as any other high end boutique wax I've used, a nice thin layer is easily achievable, removal is also equally as pleasing.




























Bonnet given a rinse, sheeted away as you would expect from a decent carnuaba content wax,



































In the full sun today, (only 4 days later I know)



















Also applied today to this dark coloured Porsche, my customer had just sold his P&J and wanted a pre-cleanse and wax so it looked nice for the new owner picking it up,
Applied inside the garage and out of the sun to 2/3 rds of the car, left to cure and removed, but also for the sake of testing the Concours was applied to the front wings and bonnet in the full sun, but not left to sit for as long, again removal was easy, but probably wouldn't recommended applying it to the entire car in the heat before removing.

(no machine polishing, just SV CF and test wax)



























































































In summary a well priced wax at £45.00, appearance & application that of a high end boutique wax, nice quantity, and if the final test being that of durability holds up, then a worthy wax to rival the big names.
Will do my best to update every few weeks on how the wax is holding up on the Jag's bonnet, seeing how my wife covers a fair few hundred miles a week it should be a decent testbed.:thumb:

Big thanks to Matt i4detailing for getting this to me so quickly, as always a 1st class service.
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Smartwax_Concours_Carnauba_Paste_Wax_1.html


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That does look very impressive indeed, Rob and looks lovely on both cars :thumb:

Punching well above it's weight then if it's comparable with the likes of Destiny and coming in at under £50.

Nice review mate and I'm sure this will be a great seller :thumb:

Just had a look at this on Matt's site and it's bigger than I thought at 256g, so 30g more and the same price as 'entry' level waxes from the big 'Z' and 'S' it's something of a bargain really imo.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, thanks for the heads up. Spooky or what, within the last few minutes had been exchanging PM's with Eamonn and finished off exploring this one. Almost said, would return to it when the 'big boys' start dressing thier cars with it :thumb: glad i didnt or could have been more than a little 

Spk soon.

Mike:wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> That does look very impressive indeed, Rob and looks lovely on both cars :thumb:
> 
> Punching well above it's weight then if it's comparable with the likes of Destiny and coming in at under £50.
> 
> ...


It's a decent sized pot of wax for the money, one of the reasons I slid it from the pot, wanted to see if the container had an inner shell, of which it didn't.



Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for the heads up. Spooky or what, within the last few minutes had been exchanging PM's with Eamonn and finished off exploring this one. Almost said, would return to it when the 'big boys' start dressing thier cars with it :thumb: glad i didnt or could have been more than a little
> 
> Spk soon.
> 
> Mike:wave:


It's definately comparable in looks to that of a higher end wax, as with all new waxes to the market durability is a big key factor, if it can hold up for 3-4 months, then a huge bonus and worthy as being classed with the high end waxes, although at it's current price it is definately value for money if your someone who enjoys building up the layers every month, also the size of the pot is a very generous.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i have been using this for most of the year. and bought many other waxes. this is the one i always go back to. great product and really nice smell, if that makes any difference. i like the whole smart range :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

we used it last winter on a car I did with Jon and it impressed us then - adding a little bit extra and being very easy to use. All in al seemed a decent product, but we didnt really associate it in our minds with any uber expensive waxes at the time...

My Z Destiny is much softer looking than the Smartwax though. Its almost mush in consistency now.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> we used it last winter on a car I did with Jon and it impressed us then - adding a little bit extra and being very easy to use. All in al seemed a decent product, but we didnt really associate it in our minds with any uber expensive waxes at the time...
> 
> My Z Destiny is much softer looking than the Smartwax though. Its almost mush in consistency now.


They all tend to go mushy towards the end, my destiny is like a mashed potatoe like consistency, as was my BOS.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lump said:


> i have been using this for most of the year. and bought many other waxes. this is the one i always go back to. great product and really nice smell, if that makes any difference. i like the whole smart range :thumb:


How are you finding the durability?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i did a few car with it back in November last year. i have redone a few since and one had not been touched since i did it. so it was a good 4 months. and after the wash stage. water ran off nice and the car looked great. but cant say much about it on mine, as aways reapplied after a wash every week. and i will be getting it back out after reading this :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lump said:


> i did a few car with it back in November last year. i have redone a few since and one had not been touched since i did it. so it was a good 4 months.


4 months sounds promising, thanks.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This wax is exactly the same as CG pete 53, IMO its the same in a different pot, not a bad wax by any means but there is no way i would say its in the realms of the 150+ Zymo! waxes my self,


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ohh, must resist... Thanks for the review!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Rob :thumb:, nice to see a good amount for your money as well.

Look forward to any updates later.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> This wax is exactly the same as CG pete 53, IMO its the same in a different pot, not a bad wax by any means but there is no way i would say its in the realms of the 150+ Zymo! waxes my self,


I know what your saying regarding being comparable to the high end Z waxes, but it did seem similar in application, removal and finish to that of the more expensive Z waxes I carry, not seen or used CG Pete's so can't compare.
I think the name will hold it back more than anything as it's not a boutique brand or in trend brand.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll agree it smells like Pete's 53 AND Lusso Oro, but i got a much better durability from the Smartwax Carnuba Concours. Maybe similar solvents etc but i'd doubt exactly the same.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I know what your saying regarding being comparable to the high end Z waxes, but it did seem similar in application, removal and finish to that of the more expensive Z waxes I carry, not seen or used CG Pete's so can't compare.
> I think the name will hold it back more than anything as it's not a boutique brand or in trend brand.


I use some smart wax products already have done for quite some time, there trim gel is really good gear :thumb: give it a whirl



Epoch said:


> I'll agree it smells like Pete's 53 AND Lusso Oro, but i got a much better durability from the Smartwax Carnuba Concours. Maybe similar solvents etc but i'd doubt exactly the same.


I cant tell them apart and i doubt if i took them out there pots etc you could if i got you to apply them to the same car and wash it each week, i think there to similar, in look, smell, application, etc etc, durability there was nothing really in it when i tested ??? that was all done on the roof of a black van.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

james b said:


> This wax is exactly the same as CG pete 53, IMO its the same in a different pot, not a bad wax by any means but there is no way i would say its in the realms of the 150+ Zymo! waxes my self,


Hi James

I asked Smartwax this morning if it was the same product as Pete 53 and got the following reply;

Matt

_Petes 53 and Smartwax Concours are truly very different paste waxes all together. Engineered and developed for separate purposes and to deliver separate results the unique blend of each product greatly separates them.

Smartwax Concours - Is hand crafted pure paste wax without any natural or synthetic additives to extend its durability. It is engineered to deliver unmatched wetness and depth of shine & protection naturally through the use of only the finest natural white carnauba paste wax.

Suitable for all paint types and colours. Smartwax concours is ideal when used on lot of a surface sealant like Smartsealant for extended durability and depth.

Pete's 53'- is developed from a professional paint blenders experience and incorporates a built in natural sealant.

There are two types of sealants. The standard wax type sealants are made of mostly naturally occurring base products like carnauba, bee's wax, and monton waxes that tend to deteriorate at a rate much the same as paint develops oxidation.

Petes 53 is developed for the professional looking to use a one step after painting or finishing a vehicle to deliver a fast long lasting results.

Smartwax Concours being a "True Concours paste Wax" is all natural to deliver the maximum level of depth and shine. Developed for the show going enthusiast and car fanatic, the product is the finest paste wax all natural, with no sealant additive. Petes 53' does incorporate monton wax.

Like all Smartwax product Concours is the best choice for car enthusiasts and professionals looking for a pure carnauba paste free of additives that will simply deliver the finest natural glow._


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

"All natural"  :lol: it was kind of going in the right direction.

"very different all together" look the same, smell the same, work the same and do the same, not really the different then are they really ?


Im not trying to knock smart wax in any way at all, hence i said IMO they are the same, i also got a bit of a funny email from Ian (who i know as hes local to me and i got put next to him at Jap fest last year) about the FACTS, but there where no actually facts given just some marketing bumf (same as what you just posted, the packaging is much better with the Smart wax stuff and given its aimed at the enthusiast that matters, there trim gel is unbelievably good, but i stand by what i say they are very very simalar and if i did not know better are the same wax, im happy to hold my hands up if im proven wrong.


----------

